# A CURE? THIS SITE MIGHT OFFER IT



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

I found this website yesterday. It offers something that I can't get here. A lot more hope and a lot less confusion. So for anybody who comes to this forum and still feels stuck, give this other site a look. I really feel it may offer something closer to a cure than you can get here. I like both sites, but this other one put me in a more positive place mentally. So feel free to check it out.

http://anxietynomore.co.uk/blog/2007/12/17/5/


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

good site


----------

